# GuanQin - any advice ?



## Feeloun (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello everyone!

Has anyone already ordered a GuanQin watch ? 
They seem like typical chinese mushrooms, but I haven't seen any review about this brand on Internet.

I especially like their watches with tourbillon-like thingies (that got really good review on Ali), but as I am a complete noob regarding watches, I don't know if it is a scam... or not 

Thanks for any piece of advice that you could give me ~


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

Scam? Not likely.

Real tourbillon? No. 

What is it, then? An "open heart" watch where the balance wheel, which oscillates to keep time on all mechanical watches, is exposed for the wearer.

What will the quality be like? Hit or miss, and impossible to estimate before purchase.

Is GuanQin a reputable brand? Not explicitly disreputable, but no positive reputation either.

Is it "worth" the $137? Value means something different to everyone, but there are a mount of $100-150 watches I would buy before trying my hand at this particular watch. Too many question marks to spend that money with any confidence.

Is that a moonphase? No, it's just a 24-hour dial that has a moon stuck on it.


----------



## Feeloun (Sep 22, 2014)

Well, there is also these small triangle parts (on top of the balance wheel) that move and make it *look* a bit more like a tourbillon.








Anyway, you're completely right.

Which watch/brand with a look-alike tourbillon would you recommend in this price range ?

Thanks, again ~


----------



## Thrax (Oct 6, 2012)

IMO there's only one truly worthy watch in the $100-200 range with an open heart:

Sea-Gull M171S retrograde flying wheel automatic watch


----------



## seanl (Oct 15, 2013)

I have this Parnis which has the same movement as the Seagull that was mentioned above. I am happy with it.










Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk


----------



## jeffcott (Sep 23, 2014)

It's a copyrat watch companie in China.They assembled movement from other companies,and put up their own logo.


----------



## spacetimefabric (Mar 19, 2012)

Ha ha: "since 1868"


----------



## Feeloun (Sep 22, 2014)

Yep, the "since 1868" tells a lot about the brand haha.

However... I haven't been able to find a watch with the ST25 movement, a black dial, and this kind of fake tourbillon 

I might just order this chinese one, and I'll do a review later on if it's worth it. 

Anyway, thank you all for your answers


----------



## Neil Brown (Jan 3, 2015)

Feeloun said:


> Yep, the "since 1868" tells a lot about the brand haha.
> 
> However... I haven't been able to find a watch with the ST25 movement, a black dial, and this kind of fake tourbillon
> 
> ...


I think I may order a GuanQin just out of curiosity.


----------



## pubcoon (Jan 9, 2015)

Feeloun said:


> Yep, the "since 1868" tells a lot about the brand haha.
> 
> However... I haven't been able to find a watch with the ST25 movement, a black dial, and this kind of fake tourbillon
> 
> ...


How about your review? I have search this kind of watch and wonder about it's quality. The saler said it's about +- 20 - 40s/24 hours. But don't know how it works after years.


----------



## Texrider (Sep 30, 2014)

Neil Brown said:


> I think I may order a GuanQin just out of curiosity.


Did you ever order it? If so, what did you think of it?


----------



## Piotr Glinka (Dec 26, 2015)

i have ordered and recieved 2 guanqin watches
They look very good (better than on auctions) and look like they are made from decent materials.
Model Number: GQ10029 (black leather strap, silver watch, black dial) - paid 82$, got 50% return because date didnt work
also this: (no model number available on auction) Luxury brand sports Watch men Quartz Watches Auto Date GUANQIN Dress wristwatch Chronograph military watches man leather watches, paid 32$, got 50% return because strap wasnt blue as i ordered but black, also it got some fog inside.

real photo of the watches:














i am really happy with buying them - especially after 50% refund.
although im not a professional watchmaker so its just my amateur opinion.
Especially the blue one looked stunning


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, I can't help myself... I just _have_ to buy this watch! For a mere $33US shipped, (Ali Express) it _appears_ to be pretty solidly made, if I do say so myself. If it dies in the first month, no harm, no foul... but I have heard other people say how good these watches really are, (for the price) and how happy they are with their purchase. I think it looks very nice indeed, and no, the dials are not fake and supposedly the strap is real leather. Once it arrives I will post a review.

Glen
Focus On Newfoundland


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

czmperbc said:


> Well, I can't help myself... I just _have_ to buy this watch! For a mere $33US shipped, (Ali Express) it _appears_ to be pretty solidly made, if I do say so myself. If it dies in the first month, no harm, no foul... but I have heard other people say how good these watches really are, (for the price) and how happy they are with their purchase. I think it looks very nice indeed, and no, the dials are not fake and supposedly the strap is real leather. Once it arrives I will post a review.


So I guess quartz chronograph with running seconds on the sweep hand and sub-dials for chrono seconds, chrono minutes and running 24-hour?


----------



## czmperbc (Oct 9, 2016)

Chascomm said:


> So I guess quartz chronograph with running seconds on the sweep hand and sub-dials for chrono seconds, chrono minutes and running 24-hour?


Yup.


----------



## glassmandave (Mar 25, 2015)

Be careful--some Guanqin watches tend to run backwards.


Feeloun said:


> Well, there is also these small triangle parts (on top of the balance wheel) that move and make it *look* a bit more like a tourbillon.
> View attachment 1642616
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_1 (Mar 2, 2016)

Have you reviewed it, Glen? Was it as good as you hoped?



czmperbc said:


> Well, I can't help myself... I just _have_ to buy this watch! For a mere $33US shipped, (Ali Express) it _appears_ to be pretty solidly made, if I do say so myself. If it dies in the first month, no harm, no foul... but I have heard other people say how good these watches really are, (for the price) and how happy they are with their purchase. I think it looks very nice indeed, and no, the dials are not fake and supposedly the strap is real leather. Once it arrives I will post a review.
> 
> Glen
> Focus On Newfoundland
> ...


----------



## Paris7 (Jul 2, 2018)

Buy it from GearBest at a discount and they’ll even send it by Swiss Post small package, yes, really, Ooo the irony! At least you can say that it came from Switzerland &#55356;&#56808;&#55356;&#56813; (even if it’s forwarded from their customs shed in several pieces).


----------



## drgk (Oct 23, 2018)

I have ordered several models. Beautiful watches BUT you never know the quality of the movement. The latest Guanqin model gj16106 has a Hong Kong movement, and it stopped working the first
24 hrs. The power reserve is more or less stuck on 30. It will run if you wear it but the winding spring seems stuck. It is probably a risk to send it back to China with an RMA from Gearbest, because
it might just fall into a black hole and you are throwing good postage money after bad, even though it is clearly within warranty. I really would love the watch if it worked. I would love some advise from
anyone who could suggest watch else I could try to get the watch working without sending it back or spending a lot of money with a watch repair company.


----------



## drgk (Oct 23, 2018)

Don't order the model GJ16106, as while it is beautiful, the Hong Kong mechanical movement is suspect. I received mine from Gearbest and it stopped working within 24 hrs. The power reserve won't move off the 30 hr reserve point. It will work if you wear it but stops after about 1 hr when you take it off. The movement is clearly defective. The risk of sending it back to china seems like throwing good money after bad. Their quartz watches are fine, and any with Seiko movements are fine.


----------



## HoustonReal (Dec 29, 2013)

drgk said:


> Don't order the model GJ16106, as while it is beautiful, the Hong Kong mechanical movement is suspect. I received mine from Gearbest and it stopped working within 24 hrs. The power reserve won't move off the 30 hr reserve point. It will work if you wear it but stops after about 1 hr when you take it off. The movement is clearly defective. The risk of sending it back to china seems like throwing good money after bad. Their quartz watches are fine, and any with Seiko movements are fine.


The Guanqin GJ16106 uses the same *PTS/Hangzhou 2b00/2bA0* movement found in the similar Binger, Feice and Cadisen, NOMOS Lambda homages. Unfortunately, it's always possible to receive a bad watch, especially from China.

Have you filed a complaint with Gearbest? If it came basically broken from Day One, a full refund is in order.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

To get meaningful suggestions about watch repair options not involving postage, you will first need to tell us where you live.

Or... you can look up your local phone directory for 'watch repairs' and make some calls. Avoid jewellers as they will usually pass the job to somebody else and mark up a handling fee. Focus on those addresses with no street frontage for the best prices.


----------



## Ipse (Mar 29, 2018)

Came here to vent....as much as I was excited about getting the GUANQIN GQ20022 for a mere 34$, I am now totally disappointed with the watch (and brand).
The clasp pin broke the first time I tried to adjust it and now I noticed the damn date hand changes TWICE every night, at 2am and 4am, thus jumping 2 days every 24hrs.

Nope...even if Gearbest makes it right, I won't bite again. :rodekaart


----------



## CraigViau (Jun 16, 2021)

Feeloun said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> Has anyone already ordered a GuanQin watch ?
> They seem like typical chinese mushrooms, but I haven't seen any review about this brand on Internet.
> ...


I bought 2 because they looked great and were very decently priced. I haven't tried the 2nd one yet but the first one stops regularly for example today I went to look at it and the day "Wednesday" was on Monday and the Date was on the 12th which was 2 days and 4 days behind respectively. Its so far from accurate its effectively broken. And it was like that out of the box. Just not worth it at any price.


----------



## Chascomm (Feb 13, 2006)

CraigViau said:


> I bought 2 because they looked great and were very decently priced. I haven't tried the 2nd one yet but the first one stops regularly for example today I went to look at it and the day "Wednesday" was on Monday and the Date was on the 12th which was 2 days and 4 days behind respectively. Its so far from accurate its effectively broken. And it was like that out of the box. Just not worth it at any price.


But how does it run when you actually wear it?


----------



## ronkatct (Sep 27, 2018)

I have several GuanQin watches and do not have any problems with them. They are nice looking and worth it for non-brand snobs.


----------

